# dismay



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am perplexed.MY much beloved CZ 97 works almost perfectly. The one glitch is the occasional last round of a magazine does not feed right.It jams.

At first I thought it might be a feel ramp issue ,so I polished it

that made things better. Yesterday though, we fired another 100 rounds and 3 did not feed right. It is always the last round of a magazine that does this and it does not repeat on every magazine full we use.Have shot about 600 rounds through it so far and the issue is inconsistent. I suspect the magazines are still too tight since it is the last round that is an issue

thoughts? suggestions?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Does it "jam" the same way every time? 

Have the magazine tubes been cleaned thoroughly and free of lubricant?

Does it happen on all magazines?

Just a few thoughts that might help isolate the issue.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Sounds like an issue with the magazine follower. You could try removing it and polishing the edges where it comes into contact with the magazine body. It's probably not an issue when it's pushed further down in the magazine as the magazine is tapered at the top where it might be a tighter fit. You might want to also polish the inside of the magazine feed lips. It was a good idea polishing the feed ramp, that can never hurt. But if that was the cause you'd more than likely have issues with intermittent feeding of all rounds and not just the last round. As a side note: I like to polish the breech face too. As with most semi auto's the less friction the better when chambering and ejecting. You can also polish the extractor where the case rim slides into it being careful not to round off the "claw".


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

desertman--I think you have something there. It is always the last round of a magazine and it doe snot happen everytime I use it

once I polished the feed ramp, things became better. I will reexamine this magazine, try a few others as well

willie-YES it is a last round of a magazine that jams during feeding. BUT it only happens sometimes. maybe 3 times out of 20-25 time we shoot the gun(load 5 rounds--shoot 5 rounds... get a jam once every 4-5 mags) so weird


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

My guess is work with the follower and magazine.

There maybe also be something with the slide stop actuation - too soon, too late.

It could also be the magazine top has been somewhat compressed and the mag spring is pushing hard enough until that last shot gets to the top.

I've put small hash marks on the mags to a particular pistol so that I could figure which one was creating the problems. That helped identify a bad mag quickly.
You can use tape or stickers too.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

went back to the range with my 97. shot great with magazine #1. No issues. #2 and #3 each had the last round jam with the bullet in the chamber and the case stuck . Again it was a last round for each magazine. Tie to dismantle the magazines and compare the springs and followers. and clean them of course. 2 jams in 100 rounds is not a deal breaker..just a pIA


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

boatdoc173 said:


> went back to the range with my 97. shot great with magazine #1. No issues. #2 and #3 each had the last round jam with the bullet in the chamber and the case stuck . Again it was a last round for each magazine. Tie to dismantle the magazines and compare the springs and followers. and clean them of course. 2 jams in 100 rounds is not a deal breaker..just a pIA


as you mentioned, disassemble and clean the mags, springs and followers. Check the height of the springs and you may want to compare them to the height of the spring in Mag #1.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

will do BYC


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

boatdoc173 said:


> ...It is always the last round of a magazine and it *doe snot* happen everytime I use it...


Well, heck!
There's your problem, right there!

(Sorry: The Devil made me write that.)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

load the mag,,,do not load the last round


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You might be getting what they call a "nose dive".

i wouldn't eliminate any spring tension. Adding tension may add push to the follower. 

Check for the follower catching any snags or tightness towards the top o the mag. Also if you disassemble the mag I would stretch the spring to create more tension. The stretching of the spring is temporary, but it may determine after a few loaded mags the need of a longer or stiffer tensioned mag spring. 

Good luck 
:smt1099


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Pic, I see you and Steve have the same sense of humor..LOL

I did exactly what you said..and stretched the springs a bit when I cleaned and inspected the 2 magazines with the issue . The magazines seem fine. I am thinking that the theory of the cartridge walking forward during slide movement may be right. Last round has different tension on it than the loaded magazines rounds do. It is ALWAYS the last round and an infrequent , but annoying issue.

thanks


----------

